# crappie restocking on Conroe



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Does any one have any info on this? I read a report on here From slabnabbin or something like that. ( sorry if I messed that up ) that stowaway marina released around 4000 around 3-4 inches back in November. do you know if they released them all over the lake and how long it will take them to get to 10 inches. I have always heard it take about two to three years to get to 10 inches. just curious. any info would be great. Thanks SS


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Call the Fishdude's guide service (Lake Conroe guide) a/k/a Richard Tatsch (936) 291-1277. I talked to him at the boat show about the conroe crappie. He said they have a jar at Stow-a-way marina and take cash donations and then go buy crappies every couple of month's and put them in Conroe. I think he would be the best source.


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I actually talk to this guy back in November at the boat ramp there. didn't know who he was at the time. still dark and was half asleep and in hurry. I will defiantly put some money in the kitty next time. I will be back in April. took a picture of his truck when I got back and realized then who he was. thanks


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

The fish dude is who I got my info from and he is definitely the one to talk to about lake conroe. I appreciate the effort that stowaway is putting into the crappie population on conroe.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Is the state stocking some also?


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Not sure. good question. I remember going on a site a few year back. cant remember witch one. but it showed how many fish of each species they stock and how many when each lake was opened. and when they last time they were and how many. it seems like it has been a while. does anyone now this site I am talking about. I thought it was TPWL. but cant remember.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

http://tpwd.texas.gov/fishboat/fish/management/stocking/fishstock_water.phtml


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks Spooley. that explains it. they haven't released any since 2000. but a boat load of bass almost every year. they are probably eating all the crappie...


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

A biologist a Heart of the Hills TP&W research center called crappie fingerlings being stocked in established lakes as "bass snacks."


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Sunbeam, Did you ask him what the answer was then? Stock large crappies from another Lake?


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

I think you are right sunbeam. they are probably all gone now...lol


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Gone ?:ac550:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

There was some chatter by some know suspects, from some crappie catching friendly areas a while back. It seems a coded message went for them to cool it, lol!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Thanks for the secrete message SS. I'm sure there is still some left in there somewhere. I will find out in April. will be hitting Summerville next week. I know I will finds some there....


----------

